# Wifi(Broadcom) on acer aspire 5022WLMI not work[solved]

## crosfider

I have Acer Aspire 5022WLMI.

Hardware 

	lspci

	00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)

	00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port

	00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a38

	00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a39

	00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

	00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

	00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

	00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

	00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE

	Controller ATI

	00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

	00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

	00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97

	Audio Controller (rev 02)

	00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev

	02)

	01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700

	(PCIE)

	06:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]

	802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

	06:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

	06:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host

	Controller

	06:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated

	FlashMedia Controller

	06:06.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621,

	PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

	06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit

	Ethernet (rev 10)

I use gentoo kernel.

	uname -a

	Linux turion 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #15 Mon Jan 30 22:52:53 MSK 2006 x86_64 AMD

	Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-30 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

I use software

	net-wireless/ndiswrapper 1.8

	net-wireless/wireless-tools 28_pre10

	acer_acpi ver 3.0

All of them compile and installed fine.

I download win-drivers from www.acer.com for winxp 64 Edition.

Then i do:

	ndiswrapper -i /home/cross/drivers/bcmwl5.inf

	ndiswrapper -m

	modprobe acer_acpi

	echo "enabled : 1"> /proc/acpi/acer/wireless

	modprobe ndiswrapper

After that I can see in dmesg

	acer_acpi: Acer Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.3

	acer_acpi: Wireless value 1

	ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

	ndiswrapper (load_pe_images:571): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the

	driver

	ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,02/11/2005, 3.100.64.0) loaded

	ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 10 (level, low) ->

	IRQ 10

	ndiswrapper: using irq 10

	wlan0: vendor: ''

	wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:14:a4:42:55:c7 using driver bcmwl5,

	14E4:4318.5.conf

	wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP

	with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

In iwconfig:

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Then i do :

	#iwlist scanning

	lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

	eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

	wlan0     No scan results

In tcpdump and ifconfig i see that no pocket have been sent. I think that

because the wireless not "on". I also use acer_acpi ver. 2.0 and ndiswrapper ver

1.2 . But the only changes which I can see that I obtain Link quality and

Signal level in iwconfig. But wifi did not work.  Did some one make wifi work on thi notebook?

----------

## Telemin

emerge dhcpcd and run "dhcpcd wlan0".  This will connect you to the first dhcp wireless network it finds (hopefully your router)

----------

## crosfider

It is not so simple. I try /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start.  But 

#/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

     * Starting wlan0

     *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

     *   no access points found

     *    Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

     *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                                                             

In iwconfig I can see

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

It look like card is "on". But i can not obtain any acces point. And if I up the wlan0(using ifconfig) then scan  I can see that no pocket not send on wlan0.

----------

## Telemin

try giving iwconfig the ssid first:

```

#iwconfig wlan0 essid <myessid>

#dhcpcd wlan0

```

----------

## crosfider

It not work yet. But i recognize that if I change ssid by iwconfig wlan0 essid "lala". Then type iwconfig ssid do not change. Is it means that iwconfig not work properly?

----------

## crosfider

I updgrade kernel to 2.6.15. And change DSDT to native, after that all work fine with ndiswrapper ver > 1.2 and acer_acpi ver 3.0 .

----------

## frekvent

Hi!

I see a lot of people say "Change DSDT to native"

How do i do this?

----------

## crosfider

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php

On this link DSDT for some notebook. DSDT wich included in kernel is native.

----------

